# grub2 just fails, period

## audiodef

Anyone have trouble with grub2 recently? I tried rebooting my remote server and it just... wouldn't. Got a tech on location to tell me grub stopped at the grub prompt. I tried all kinds of things, with no luck. I finally set up grub legacy and it works. I'm going to leave it there and not try to fix grub2 for now, but I'm wondering if anyone else had similar difficulty.

----------

## eccerr0r

I migrated from grub0.99 to grub2 on my dual boot laptop a few weeks ago and it worked "ok" - what got me is that I installed grub2 on a partition - and forgot to tell Windows that it needed to refer to a new update bootsector and grub stopped booting.

But I don't think it's your problem here.  Did it actually get to the prompt that you can type things?

If so I'd call that a successful install and perhaps the config file was named wrong or in the wrong place.  Check that, but since grub2 is still very new to me so I can't even tell you off the top of my head what the correct name is ... /boot/grub/grub.conf ( versus menu.cfg or grub.cfg? ) if grub2 is installed on the root partition?

But probably a good call, stay grub0.99.  Though successful with a grub upgrade, I am still hesitant to upgrade my other machines...

----------

## audiodef

I probably would have solved it and stayed with grub2, but it's a remote headless server, so I can't be there to do the kind of troubleshooting I'd normally do. In retrospect, it was probably a misplaced config file, even though I'd done it right (and it had been working previously) as far as I knew. I use grub2 on all my machines at home. Oh, well.

----------

